# Vet/Advocate:  Time for Public Inquiry into Vet Treatment



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2019)

This from #BoughtMedia CBC, shared with the usual Copyright Act "fair dealings" caveats ....


> Lawrence MacAulay is Canada's new veterans affairs minister. Don't bother learning the name.
> 
> He is the fifth veterans affairs minister of this Liberal government, and the 18th from the time of the Chretien government. Whereas the defence and finance files, for example, have been steered by just one minister each since the Trudeau Liberals formed government, Veterans Affairs has been practically a revolving door.
> 
> ...


More on the litigation via Google News here.


----------



## TCM621 (14 Mar 2019)

You know it's bad when the CBC is firing broadsides at a Liberal Government. Normally it takes them 10 years in power before this happens.

According to this article in the Star, we have nearly 40,000 vets awaiting benefits. I knew it was bad but that is ridiculous. 
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2019/03/07/nearly-40000-canadian-veterans-waiting-for-disability-benefits-as-backlog-keeps-growing.html


----------

